# short clip on grafting skk and ak techniques



## JTKenpo (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi folks,
A student of mine taped this for me as a test run on some up coming projects.  I wanted to post this up for discussion.





 
Please understand this was a 1 min. test video and I could have spent the entire 10 min easy going over this technique, but other than that I would love to hear your thoughts.

Thanks Karen for the video.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 25, 2008)

video:
it seems the resolution is kindof blurry.  Are you letting YT resize that or resizing it on your own?  I think you will get better results if you format the video yourself, but I haven't done a whole lot of that so maybe I'm off base.  Sound was good, but you might want to turn off the phone while recording   Finally, you could zoom in a bit closer, depends on how much movement you will have, to keep it all in frame.

kempo:
you guys go to the ribs too? we do too, and the inward block.  cool.

one criticism - no reaction from uke.  his reactions, especially to the temple strike, will require you to use footwork to stay in range.  Which then requires you to adjust so that you can get proper angles for solid striking... especially in slo mo, why not simulate his reactions?

Interesting grafting ideas, the techs really seemed to fit together well.

thanks for taking the time to do this


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 25, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> video:
> it seems the resolution is kindof blurry. Are you letting YT resize that or resizing it on your own? I think you will get better results if you format the video yourself, but I haven't done a whole lot of that so maybe I'm off base. Sound was good, but you might want to turn off the phone while recording  Finally, you could zoom in a bit closer, depends on how much movement you will have, to keep it all in frame.
> 
> kempo:
> ...


 
I agree about the reactions, we went through this really quick.  I try not to blast my beginner students, although the gentleman in this video probably wouldn't have minded.  Thanks for the feedback.

Oh and that wasn't the phone that was my 2 yr old Connor.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 25, 2008)

YEAH blast him!!!  LOL

here is some good "simulation" of reactions
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NaT1uAMg7yg&NR=1


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm a bit of a sick puke. Rather than simulating reactions, with shots to the body and extremities, I prefer to gain and offer the bodily experience that goes with knocking and pushing the guy around...gives both parties a great learning opportunity to see what works, how, and why.

If you can't crash on the guy, at least practice "sock and push"...medium punch into the body, then lean into it and push about a half foot into or past what you're hitting. Teaches penetration, and supportive foot and stancework.

D.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Jul 25, 2008)

.....hmmm, yes, a bit blurry....I had to load the video onto my computer using minimum quality settings due to a lack of memory space on my hard drive (long story).  And other than that, am new at making videos, fumbling my way along as I figure out how to work the software.  Other than that, I thought the video was great (but then again, I guess I am a bit biased!)


----------



## Mark L (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting exercise.  I don't have AK techniques, but I see your start of 3 grafting into a kempo punch technique, then the hammers.  I second what others have said on reaction.  Without at least some type of force application and reaction by the bad guy to the opening sequence, I don't see a good excuse for deviating from the original technique.  Ideal phase, though, it is a good looking technique.


----------



## Mark L (Jul 27, 2008)

ktaylor75 said:


> .....hmmm, yes, a bit blurry....I had to load the video onto my computer using minimum quality settings due to a lack of memory space on my hard drive (long story).  And other than that, am new at making videos, fumbling my way along as I figure out how to work the software.  Other than that, I thought the video was great (but then again, I guess I am a bit biased!)


The video looked good to me, it showed what was intended.  Thanks.


----------



## Danjo (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd like it better if it were shown off of a reverse punch/right cross rather than a step through. Plus, any combo that doesn't have in it a takedown and pounding them on the ground as a finish, seems incomplete to me. But that's just my Kajukenbo eyes looking at it.


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 28, 2008)

Mark L said:


> Interesting exercise. I don't have AK techniques, but I see your start of 3 grafting into a kempo punch technique, then the hammers. I second what others have said on reaction. Without at least some type of force application and reaction by the bad guy to the opening sequence, I don't see a good excuse for deviating from the original technique. Ideal phase, though, it is a good looking technique.


 
I think your missing the point on what grafting is.  First, grafting is the linking of two or more techniques at similar points (ie strikes, blocks, or paths of action).  Once that is understood then you can start taking all your techniques and piecing them together like puzzle piesces.  What that does is give you a better understanding of how to move from one reaction to another at any given point.  It also is a great tool to increase memorization of how to move in between these techniques and if you studied other styles how to incorporate them together.  Grafting isn't meant to make new techniques but to better understand what you already have.  

Thank you for your feedback I appreciate it greatly as it helps me to continually learn.


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 28, 2008)

Danjo said:


> I'd like it better if it were shown off of a reverse punch/right cross rather than a step through. Plus, any combo that doesn't have in it a takedown and pounding them on the ground as a finish, seems incomplete to me. But that's just my Kajukenbo eyes looking at it.


 
I believe a takedown can be put into any technique at what would be the end of the technique.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark L (Jul 28, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> I think your missing the point on what grafting is. First, grafting is the linking of two or more techniques at similar points (ie strikes, blocks, or paths of action). Once that is understood then you can start taking all your techniques and piecing them together like puzzle piesces. What that does is give you a better understanding of how to move from one reaction to another at any given point. It also is a great tool to increase memorization of how to move in between these techniques and if you studied other styles how to incorporate them together. Grafting isn't meant to make new techniques but to better understand what you already have.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback I appreciate it greatly as it helps me to continually learn.


I know what the point of grafting is.  My favorite word in the dojo is "Why?".  Being able to graft techniques is an excellent idea, and a challenging training exercise that I practice often.  The video shows, quite nicely, all of what you said above.  What's missing, at least for me, is the _motivation _to graft (the Why) in the scenario shown.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 28, 2008)

JT your video got some attention on antoehr forum I post at, and this same question "Why" was raised. (It's 99% Parker Kenpo people over there).

Interesting exercise in thinking about techs and their relationship, yes, and that is a good mental exercise.  

But to them, the reason to graft from one tech to another is because the attacker has done something that derails (or re-rails) your flow.  "What-if". Just some food for thought... maybe when you shoot the "final" video you can talk a bit about why you wouldn't just finish DM3...


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 28, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> JT your video got some attention on antoehr forum I post at, and this same question "Why" was raised. (It's 99% Parker Kenpo people over there).
> 
> Interesting exercise in thinking about techs and their relationship, yes, and that is a good mental exercise.
> 
> But to them, the reason to graft from one tech to another is because the attacker has done something that derails (or re-rails) your flow. "What-if". Just some food for thought... maybe when you shoot the "final" video you can talk a bit about why you wouldn't just finish DM3...


 
Thats an excellent point you and Mark L brought up.  I think the why would be a little less like grafting and more of the what if stage of things.  As you, or whom ever on the other board put it (PM me with the other board I would be very interested in seeing it), grafting can also be used if the flow of one technique is broken.  My point being that the flow between the two techniques wouldn't be as smooth and there would have to be some rework to get control of the situation depending on how the rhythm was broke.  Again let me just say that I agree completely with the idea of having to change up one technique to another to adapt to a changing situation.  Now why wouldn't I just finish with DM3?  Well I have all this fabulous toys in my toy room that I want to play with and sometimes I might just want GI Joe to fly on the x-wing fighter while battling godzilla.


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 28, 2008)

Mark L said:


> I know what the point of grafting is. My favorite word in the dojo is "Why?". Being able to graft techniques is an excellent idea, and a challenging training exercise that I practice often. The video shows, quite nicely, all of what you said above. What's missing, at least for me, is the _motivation _to graft (the Why) in the scenario shown.


 
 Mark the why for me is to better understand transitions.  At any given point I may need to change what I am doing, so to better understand transitions you must work with them.  Personally I want to be able to take any technique and graft into any number of other techniques so that if I get a feel that the remainder of this technique might not happen just yet I can graft into another and finish there or even come back to the original technique.  For example lets take this video, if I start with #3 and get to the back punch to the temple but can tell that the attacker isn't hurt enough to be taken down just yet I can tenderize him a bit before finishing.  I hope you didn't take offense to my response it wasn't meant to be offensive.


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 28, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> JT your video got some attention on antoehr forum I post at, and this same question "Why" was raised. (It's 99% Parker Kenpo people over there).
> 
> Interesting exercise in thinking about techs and their relationship, yes, and that is a good mental exercise.
> 
> But to them, the reason to graft from one tech to another is because the attacker has done something that derails (or re-rails) your flow. "What-if". Just some food for thought... maybe when you shoot the "final" video you can talk a bit about why you wouldn't just finish DM3...


 
David I found the other forum.  I don't mind the critisism as again this was a one minute video on would could cover an entire class.  What I find most interesting are the people that say "do this better do that better and by the way you suck", but don't have the cohanas to put anything out themselves.  Now I am not saying that you are one of those people I am stating that there are those types of people and they normally have a lot to say about everyone else.  Some key points I enjoyed from the other board, leg checks.  Leg checks are great and can destroy a persons foundation.  They can also be applied in almost every technique, depending on your range.  All in all it turned out to be quite a lengthy discussion on how "that guy over there does things wrong", which is why I don't bother with other boards.  As for the constructive critisisms I take them generously and thank them all.


----------



## Danjo (Jul 28, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> but don't have the cohanas to put anything out themselves..


 
"Cajones" is the word you're looking for.


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 28, 2008)

Danjo said:


> "Cajones" is the word you're looking for.


 
Thanks Dan, I was gonna use wuevos but knew I'd screw that up too.


----------



## Mark L (Jul 28, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Mark the why for me is to better understand transitions.  At any given point I may need to change what I am doing, so to better understand transitions you must work with them.  Personally I want to be able to take any technique and graft into any number of other techniques so that if I get a feel that the remainder of this technique might not happen just yet I can graft into another and finish there or even come back to the original technique.  For example lets take this video, if I start with #3 and get to the back punch to the temple but can tell that the attacker isn't hurt enough to be taken down just yet I can tenderize him a bit before finishing.  I hope you didn't take offense to my response it wasn't meant to be offensive.


Never even considered being offended, just talking kempo
:asian:  Props for showing your stuff to stimulate discussion!


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 28, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> David I found the other forum. I don't mind the critisism as again this was a one minute video on would could cover an entire class. What I find most interesting are the people that say "do this better do that better and by the way you suck", but don't have the cohanas to put anything out themselves. Now I am not saying that you are one of those people I am stating that there are those types of people and they normally have a lot to say about everyone else. Some key points I enjoyed from the other board, leg checks. Leg checks are great and can destroy a persons foundation. They can also be applied in almost every technique, depending on your range. All in all it turned out to be quite a lengthy discussion on how "that guy over there does things wrong", which is why I don't bother with other boards. As for the constructive critisisms I take them generously and thank them all.


 
That board (if we are talking aobut the same place) is an odd mixture of very very smart people and very rude people, so I was reluctant to send you over there. It seems like the thread about your video was mostly form the smart ones LOL, I may have derailed it by posting about my own stuff LOL.  I think some may have read to omuch into what is essentially a test of the process for recording and posting videos


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 28, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> That board (if we are talking aobut the same place) is an odd mixture of very very smart people and very rude people, so I was reluctant to send you over there. It seems like the thread about your video was mostly form the smart ones LOL, I may have derailed it by posting about my own stuff LOL. I think some may have read to omuch into what is essentially a test of the process for recording and posting videos


 
Couldn't agree more!  Like I have said before I have been around awhile and lurked on most of these boards for years.  In fact after reading that board and another of its kind  I really had to do some sole searching on if I wanted to continue my study of AK.  I read these posts and realized that there aren't two AK practitioners that agree on anything, then I realized that alot of it is just talk and talk behind keyboards to boot.  As for the video, I had fun posting it, I had fun in the 1:36 it took us to film the thing and look forward to doing more.  Hey maybe I'll even put a little effort into the next one.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 28, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Hi folks,
> A student of mine taped this for me as a test run on some up coming projects. I wanted to post this up for discussion.
> 
> 
> ...


Big circles, big trouble....


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 29, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Couldn't agree more! Like I have said before I have been around awhile and lurked on most of these boards for years. In fact after reading that board and another of its kind I really had to do some sole searching on if I wanted to continue my study of AK. I read these posts and realized that there aren't two AK practitioners that agree on anything, then I realized that alot of it is just talk and talk behind keyboards to boot. As for the video, I had fun posting it, I had fun in the 1:36 it took us to film the thing and look forward to doing more. Hey maybe I'll even put a little effort into the next one.


 
well, I hope one thing y'all learned from posting a video "just for test" is that your intent for making the video is completely irrelevant, as it will be surgically dissected by many people with varying agendas and abilities.    I wouldn't worry about it one little bit.  Take the positives and ignore the rest!


----------



## JTKenpo (Jul 29, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> well, I hope one thing y'all learned from posting a video "just for test" is that your intent for making the video is completely irrelevant, as it will be surgically dissected by many people with varying agendas and abilities.  I wouldn't worry about it one little bit. Take the positives and ignore the rest!


 
Trust me I knew all to well what would happen, and thats ok because most people won't ever put anything out there for the world to see.  The fact of the matter is even if it was a video that was shot in HD with great editing and as many takes as needed to get perfect stances, checks, blocks, strikes, takedowns, blood gore intestines lying on the floor.....there will always be people who like what you do and others that think your worse than a toddler playing with daddy's pistol (cause atleast he's dangerous).  ROFL.


----------



## JoeW (Jul 29, 2008)

Completely unrelated but could your students belt be any longer?  I thought he was going to trip on it.  Other than that from my limited Kempo knowledge I liked it.


----------

